# Teddi and the Car



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey. Okay so I think that Teddi might be one of those hedgies who gets carsick when travelling (when I took him out of his carrier there was orange, thick stuff on his liner which I am assuming is throw up. And yes before anyone says anything I did try to rehydrate him as much as possible afterwards). Is there anything I can do that anyone thinks may possibly make him more comfortable? Right now, I have a sort of soft sided pet carrier, used for small dogs, that my parents bought me and which I place a rubber container-tub so that there are hard sides so he doesn't get squished. I also throw a blanket or towel in for him to hide under and every chance I get take him out to give him some water. 
Does anyone think he may be more comfortable sitting in my lap for at least some of the ride--I'm not the one driving--and is the carrier not allowing him enough visibility so he is getting scared?

I just want him to be as comfortable as possible in the car because, though I don't take him anywhere a lot, the situations do sometimes arise where he needs to come with me--ex: my grandmother's sudden illness and subsequent funeral when there was no time to find someone to care for him. I just want to be sure that if situations like that happen again I am prepared.

Any advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

In the other thread you posted before, about car anxiety, Zalea provided a link on carsickness remedies. 

And I don't know what else there is that hasn't been said in the other 2 threads you've asked for the same advice about. 

And considering it's a 3 hr car ride, it'd be safer to have him strapped in with a seat belt, because you never know what might happen. And when you say "sitting in your lap" do you mean out of the carrier? Again, you never know what might happen, and any sudden breaking, would cause a reflex from you to hold onto something tightly, which would happen to be your hedgie.


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

Thank you Immortalia for your wonderful advice. I'm sorry if my posting is causing you distress or annoyance. I just wished to re-open this issue for myself in the hopes that, if there are any others new to the site who do not peruse the forums page by page, they would see this new post and might have advice helpful to me. Not everyone has the same hedgehogs and, because of this, not everyone will have the same experiences, remedies and tips. Everything helps for me as I wish to be best informed on how to care and travel with my hedgie and like to have plenty of options.

I should have mentioned too that his carrier is strapped in. And of course you are right about the sitting part. Thank you for setting me straight. I appreciate this added advice and hope that any of my subsequent posts will not cause you too much annoyance. I am of course grateful for your oh-so insightful, kind, and helpful reply. Thank you for assisting this first time hedgie mom with such patience and understanding.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Ahava said:


> Thank you Immortalia for your wonderful advice. I'm sorry if my posting is causing you distress or annoyance. I just wished to re-open this issue for myself in the hopes that, if there are any others new to the site who do not peruse the forums page by page, they would see this new post and might have advice helpful to me. ....


IMO, in 're-opening' an issue, I think it would be better to go back to one of the threads you'd already started on this question & reask, there in bumping up the thread. That way people can also see what information you've already received.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

As for being car sick. I don't have any hedgie remedys but my sister used to get horribly car sick when we were younger (well actually she still does). Her biggest thing was needed air ventilation. Is there a lot of fresh (warm) air circulating around where you're hedgie is strapped in? The plastic container may be making this difficult. I agree for a long haul they should be in a hard sided carrier. Maybe increase the ventilation with some holes? (Other option I would say is get a hard sided cat carrier that has tons of ventilation)


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

You are right. If it helps I will combine all the posts into one, with all the information included. =)


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

The thing is, anyone can regurgitate the same information over and over, but every hedgehog is unique. It would help to know what you have tried from the previous advice you have given, and then work from there ^_^ Can just post the links of your other threads here, and then just continue with this thread.

For example, did you try the rescue remedy. Or did you try having him travel with familiar scents(either shirt from you, or his usual sleeping fleece/hideaway) 

Now...I've been thinking about the travel thing, and this may be contrary to popular belief, but...It makes sense in my mind. Since this is a relatively short(as compared to the hours of daylight hours) trip, I don't necessarily see the point in continuously "checking" on him and giving him water. I know that I don't check on my hedgie every hour of the day to make him eat/drink when we're at home, and I know that he goes for hours without eating and drinking while he sleeps the day away. Also, it would actually be better if he has an empty stomach while traveling. Think about it...You offer him water during the trip, the water sloshes around in his tummy, and he doesn't like car travel as it is...... My old cat(r.i.p.) would stress out during car travel that is over 1 hr, and our vet told us not to let her eat or drink before travel.

Traveling already stresses yours out (obviously) as it is, and if you keep poking and prodding and offering something, I would imagine his thought process would be "omg, what's going on? Why do I keep getting bothered?" And with every disturbance, it would take him awhile to relax and calm down again. 

Again, this is just what I think, and your hedgie might be different. Mine's a sleeper, and he can sleep through anything. He sleeps through the entire car ride (1hr, though more during traffic, or if I stop off at the barn to visit my horse). I know that when I reach in to check on him or peek at him, he'll make grumpy faces and huff at me. But if I leave him alone, he's quite content to just sleep. 

Another thing I've found with him, is that once upon a time, I put his kleenex box with him during travel. However, if he ever reaches the "solid" bottom, he stresses out and poops. Ever since I've made sure he's always wrapped in fleece, we haven't had any accidents on the road. (he likes to keep his bed clean and he's well litter trained, so he knows not to poop in his bed :lol: )


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

Haha great ideas!
Yeah I just wanted to be sure he didn't get dehydrated because a lot of people were saying that is a worry when hedgies throw up. 
Yeah what I have tried so far is just having lining on the bottom and then his little jean leg thing which he likes sleeping in. 
I just wanted to check on him at rest stops because I didn't want him to be uncomfortable sitting in his throw up for the whole ride.
But that is good advice and next time we go in the car I will definitely try to limit his food/water intake before travel.
Like your hedgie mine also seems to be a sleeper but he doesn't mind being woken up and he enjoys being able to stretch his legs. It also gives me a chance to clean him off.

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1944
Car Anxiety: Lots of helpful info here ; 
http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=1943


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Checking during rest stops should be fine, as there's no car movement, and I'm sure he'd prefer to have something clean to snuggle up in again. 

Also, bring some pedialyte with you, and offer it or syringe it(if he refuses to drink it) once you have reached your destination. It comes in powdered form now too which you can add into water, try to get the unflavoured kind, or apple should be ok as well. Just give it to him after the entire car ride is over and he can just settle down. It'll help to make sure he doesn't get dehydrated.


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

Ahava said:


> Does anyone think he may be more comfortable sitting in my lap for at least some of the ride--I'm not the one driving--and is the carrier not allowing him enough visibility so he is getting scared?


Keeping the carrier on your lap wouldn't be good for two reasons: 
1. If you get into an accident, he could be killed/injured by getting crushed or going flying, as Immortalia pointed out.
2. Your body jars while sitting on the car seat, so he's going to get even more jostled and even more carsick than if sitting on the seat. That would be even worse for his tummy.

Visibility would probably actually freak him out more. Mine feels safest in the dark and gets freaked out if there's too much light. I don't think it's lack of visibility that bothers him.

How long is the trip? My little guy gets sick at first if he's not asleep before we hit curvy areas. Try allowing him to sleep the whole way if it's a short drive. If it's longer, keep a remote thermometer in there so you can measure the temp from outside the carrier and only wake him up once or twice for water at rest stops--mine often won't even drink on a trip, and rest stops become a time to change the liners. Also, try withholding food for 3-4 hours before you leave, and ask the driver to take turns easily instead of sharply. My boyfriend will even take routes he knows have fewer bumps to help keep Quentin most comfortable.

Some hedgies will get carsick no matter what. Just make sure there is plenty of water available in the cage when you get to your destination.


----------

